# Fairfax Monoflap Dressage Saddle



## Tempi (24 October 2012)

Does anyone have one? 

If so what are they like to ride in?  Would you mind telling me what shape you are (particularly leg length!), and also what shaped horse you have one on.

I have one on order to try from my saddler but I have now got the chance to buy a nearly new one at a reduced rate.  I've never ridden in one and i'm not one to take risks! Im tall and long from hip to knee so the length of the flap and block worries me a bit?  and im a size 8 so normally ride in a 17inch seat (although my Barnsby is 17.5).  I want something that will hold me in place as horse is big moving with a big shoulder. 

Currently in a thorowgood cob saddle, so I know the Fairfax tree design should suit him as Thorowgood, Fairfax and Kent and Masters are all made by the same people.  

(I also have a Kent and Masters S Series on order to try.)

Please dont suggest other saddles as I know exactly what I am looking for and i've already tried a lot of saddles and its come down to a choice between the Fairfax or Kent and Masters which I have yet to try.


----------



## beatrice (24 October 2012)

I tried one a while ago and didn't get on with it.

I am 5ft3 and a size 14 - think short and wide so total opposite to you! My horse is 16.1 ISH who wears a wide generally, he didn't seem particularly enamoured with it either. 

There is a lot of block/flocking in front of leg which made it feel really rather bulky and not at all close contact which was what i was looking for due to my boy being so wide. He also has decent shoulders and it was almost like there was alot of saddle to fit behind the shoulder yet in front of my leg (if that makes any sense at all). 

If is any help I ride in and Impala Pro Mono flap Jump and K2 dressage however i was trying the Fairfax as a replacement for the K2 as no longer get on with it. In the end i was settled on an Ideal Single flap dressage so guess i prefer less blocky saddles ( just haven't bought it yet!)


----------



## Tempi (24 October 2012)

Interesting, thank you 

I think i'm just going to have to wait until my saddler comes out with more saddles to try and go from there, i'm just impatient! But I dont want to risk loosing money by buying a saddle that doesnt suit me (or horse!)

Ideals are a no unfortunately as the tree is too curved for my horse - hes very flat backed with a low wither and big moving shoulders.


----------



## christinepunter (24 October 2012)

I have one and I absolutely love it!  I bought it new from Saddler and tried 5 other saddles on my horse (TB) at the fitting.  I started in the fairfax and then tried the others- nothing came close having ridden briefly in the fairfax and then putting it back on and riding a little longer after the other saddles.  My horse was definitely freer in the shoulder in this in comparison to the others.  I was initially worried that the knee roles would put my lower leg back further- and this is already a weakness but I actually found the opposite. 

I have now had it 6 months, it looks like new and I and my horse love it.  I have a passier for my other horse and quite frequently go from one to the other and I LOVE the fairfax in comparison- I feel a lot more secure in it.

Would highly recommend.

I am 5'6" size 14/16 with rather fatter thighs than I would like!

Good luck!


----------



## HolsteinersUK (19 September 2013)

Hi,

I love mine to ride in as it is so comfortable and great for your position when riding big moving horses.  I have had real issues with the leather quality of my Fairfax Monoflap saddle though, which has been really disappointing.  I have uploaded some photos of these issues in a photo album under my profile for you to see.  All in all, the leather quality has really let the rest of the saddle down especially when it is priced at £1800!  I think if you buy a saddle from new for under £1000 then you may expect to compromise on leather quality (however there are ones out there that do not), but for over £1000 then my expectations of quality and performance were increased and unfortunately not met with the Fairfax Monoflap saddle... such a shame!


----------



## Fuzzypuff (19 September 2013)

I tried both the Fairfax and the K&M S series and was really disappointed in both, I had really wanted one of them to work. I thought I would prefer the Fairfax but of the two the K&M was better. However, both of them didn't put me in a good position, I struggled to get my leg back and consequently tipped forward, even though the saddles were balanced on my horse. I now ride in an Equipe Emporio and I have to say the Monoflap feel of the Fairfax was nothing compared to this. Sorry, I know that's not what you were after really. However, I am 5' and size 10 and I suspect that the reason a lot of saddles weren't right for me was my height. But if I had gone for either it would have been the K&M which was surprising and great given it is cheaper.


----------



## Stoxx (19 September 2013)

I tried the Fairfax monoflap on my sensitive kwpn back in January.  He loved it (we had to go wider than in other makes) but I just couldn't get on with the block.  I'm 5'7 and a size 12 but quite long from hip to knee.  I found the block to be very restricting and it made my leg sit too far back, comprising my seat and making me sit nearer the back of the saddle.
However, they have just brought out a new version (so make sure saddler is bringing that one!!) and you can either have a long block (as the old version) or a shorter block (the new one also provides more freedom for the shoulder).  Another horse I ride has just been fitted with one and I was a little worried I wouldn't be able to ride in it.  They have the shorter block and I have to say it is better.  I still have that feeling a little, but nothing like before.

Oh and my saddler is selling the new version for the same price as the old (£1500) so don't be told Fairfax have put the price up - because they haven't!! ;-)


Oops - didn't see this was an old thread!!!!!!!!!


----------

